# TEN - Ten Network Holdings



## sam21poddy (12 October 2005)

I cannot for the life of me understand share prices.  Today TEN announced increased profits and a fully franked dividend of 21.5c.  My broker's recommendation had it valued at a little above $4.00.  TEN made a statement that however, they did not expect future earnings to be quite as good.  Big deal.  I bought some shares at $3.50 thinking it was a good buy with 21.5c dividend and no sooner had I bought the shares, they plunged to below 3.30.  I give up.


----------



## rozella (12 October 2005)

*Re: TEN*

G'day sam21poddy,

The dividends of 21.5 are well gone that they are referring to.  Div of 12.5 in December 04, & 9.0 in June 05.  Next divs come around in December this year.

But you are right, the outlook statement for the next 12 months seems to take precedence over anything else.


----------



## sam21poddy (12 October 2005)

*Re: TEN*

Here is the quote from today's news story on www.financenews.com.au

"Ten declared a final dividend of 21.5 cents a share."  (I don't know how to post a link to the story).

So it looks like a mistake and I've fallen for it.


----------



## rozella (12 October 2005)

*Re: TEN*

sam21poddy,

For the news article from the press, just copy from the address bar & paste.  Click on the hyperlink icon 1st.

I assume this is the article
Ten boosts profit 31pc

This is part of another news article.

        Sydney - Wednesday - October 12: (RWE Aust Business News) - Ten
Network Holdings Ltd (ASX:TEN) has reported a net profit of $100.6m for
the year to August 31 2005, up 30.8pc on the prior year's $76.93m.
        Revenue was up 14.5pc to $954.59m from $833.4m previously.
        Fully franked dividends totalling 21.5c were paid during the
year, in December 2004 (12.5c) and June 2005 (9c).
        The first dividend for FY 2006 will be paid in early January and
the second in early July 2006.


----------



## el_ninj0 (12 October 2005)

*Re: TEN*

I agree rozella, people are pretty stupid when it comes to reading announcements. Most people are stuck in following other poeple simply because they cant be bothered reading the announcement properly. Anyway, TEN is a decent co, i wouldn't be too worried about your investment.


----------



## Lachlan6 (12 October 2005)

*Re: TEN*

Hello all. just one quick thing. look at the chart of ten compared to that of gtp. any similarities? only difference is that gtp has well and truly started to fall. really important time now for ten as it has made that lower high on weekly chart. OBV has started to fall, whilst there was negative divergence in the RSI from highs in 2003  and late 2004. The next support is around $3.20. if this fails this stock is in all sorts. only my opinion. cheers, lachie.


----------



## Scratch (12 October 2005)

*Re: TEN*

Not wishing to be rude:

I am a newbie watching and waiting.  I "saw" on 21/9 a SELL signal using charts and have been out since that time ($3.70).  I truly do not understand the tech talk re being misunderstood etc or understanding.  What it does do is make me feel as if I have yet a lot to understand??

Scared as ****!!  But still willing to give it a go!!

S


----------



## Julia (12 October 2005)

*Re: TEN*



			
				Lachlan6 said:
			
		

> Hello all. just one quick thing. look at the chart of ten compared to that of gtp. any similarities? only difference is that gtp has well and truly started to fall. really important time now for ten as it has made that lower high on weekly chart. OBV has started to fall, whilst there was negative divergence in the RSI from highs in 2003  and late 2004. The next support is around $3.20. if this fails this stock is in all sorts. only my opinion. cheers, lachie.




In making the above comparison, you're not taking into account the potential for TEN with anticipated changes to media laws which are probably not too far away.  There will be all sorts of movements and if TEN becomes a takeover target the SP should do well.

Apart from that, what other similarities, other than the chart, do you see between GTP and TEN?

I hold both and would never have considered them in the same breath.
Maybe Im missing something important?

Julia


----------



## ob1kenobi (13 October 2005)

*Re: TEN*

I agree Julia! I hold TEN and the chart at the moment is causing me much concern. If it fell below $3.00 I would reconsider that position.


----------



## Julia (13 October 2005)

*Re: TEN*

Australian Broker Call Report today has several broker/analyst recommendations on TEN.  One is a Buy and the rest Neutral/Hold.


I'm holding.

Julia


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 October 2005)

*Re: TEN*

I'm no expert on this company but to my understanding the market for advertising is turning down quite badly as companies look to cut costs. If that's correct then it would explain the weakness in TEN.

I have a couple of contacts in the media so I'll see if I can find out if this advertising slowdown is real or not. Looking at a couple of other stocks like SLM though it does seem that the advertising business isn't exactly booming.


----------



## mime (13 October 2005)

*Re: TEN*

I saw a report today that the number of people are watching free to air commerical tv is slowly dropping despite a growning population. More people are moving to pay TV. 

I think thats a major contributer as well as shows like Idol have been popular then the past. Seven has also lifted their game and taken back their market share.


----------



## Lachlan6 (21 December 2005)

*Re: TEN*

I posted a couple of months ago re TEN, saying how those who own some should watch really carefully. Today was a down day for the stock and consequently it has fallen through crucial support at around $3.20. If TEN finishes the week around the $3.10 mark, it will signify the completion of a dowward ascending triangle, which will once and for all show that money is getting out of this stock. Back in October I highlighted the similarity with the GTP chart. Nothing has changed, and the next support for TEN is $2.90, then $2.60. Look at the sharp fall in OBV, it shows that the smart money is exiting. Something to think about for people holding TEN. Just my opinion.


----------



## markrmau (22 December 2005)

*Re: TEN*

ex-div.


----------



## rozella (22 December 2005)

*Re: TEN*

Thats right markrmau,

div + fc = 17.14/share.  It dropped 16.0 yesterday......it is what I would expect in an ordinary market......but this market is on fire atm....it should have done better.


----------



## Lachlan6 (22 December 2005)

*Re: TEN*

OK cheers markmau. was wondering that. Still if I was holding TEN I would be watching very closely in the next couple of days, especially if they cant reverse and get back above about $3.20.


----------



## Julia (22 December 2005)

*Re: TEN*

I've been holding it for its yield, but am currently rethinking it.  Can undoubtedly find something else with better prospects for growth and still good yield.

I think TEN had its best times when Big Brother and other similar rubbish was popular and they were leading the ratings, whereas now TEN has fallen in the general ratings and, as reported, their outlook is less than exciting.

Julia


----------



## Dutchy3 (24 October 2007)

I'm in .... will have to watch closely of course .... experience tells me that blocking stakes are bough in companies not just for the hell of it ...


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (25 October 2007)

I'm a TEN fan and hold it, but just because of the underlying business.....as for the rumour of Rupert, it may well have credibility but I'll never for the life of me understand the behaviour of this Bemuda billionaire.......he actually sold stock in TEN not long ago at a lower price, now he wants to save TEN from Rupert when he did not want to own much anyway.......he could however just be making a short term play, eg. take a blocking stake and then get Rupert up to 3.50 but that seems a bit odd for an industry veteran........still, there are many egos in the media industry


----------



## Stan 101 (3 November 2008)

Ten are looking to lead the new digital era with a 24 hour high definition sport channel named ONE. One will be screened on Ten's current HD channel and then simulcast on their second standard definition channel.

It will be interesting to see if local content goes up or down for Ten. Full wraps for them to get out there and break the mold.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/annou...;issuerCode=TEN


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (20 September 2010)

I see TEN have been downgraded to a Strong Sell from a broker and also have one aiming at a Buy. Mmmm I read a Eureka Report a few weeks ago saying to watch out for TEN's next full year profit report due out in Oct. They commented on WOW and TEN being good companies and they have a good chance of surprising...

Does anyone have any info on TEN?


----------



## Cakeman (23 September 2010)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> I see TEN have been downgraded to a Strong Sell from a broker and also have one aiming at a Buy. Mmmm I read a Eureka Report a few weeks ago saying to watch out for TEN's next full year profit report due out in Oct. They commented on WOW and TEN being good companies and they have a good chance of surprising...
> 
> Does anyone have any info on TEN?




I bought about 2 months ago and am down about 15%. Generally i would be out by now however i am waiting till October to see what happens.

If anyone has any thoughts it would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## polska (23 September 2010)

I just added 10 to the watch list, i am liking the current price for such a big network, i thought the masterchef boom would have helped it, but saw the differing broker calls of 'buy' and 'sell', i am unsure at the moment, but do believe they present some value


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (23 September 2010)

Dropped a heap today and I think it seems undervalue. CBA and another big company just bough a few million shares last few days too. Surely they would know a good deal? I think I'll be topping up soon and hoping the Eureka Report was right .


----------



## polska (23 September 2010)

i like your logic, i think i may join you and get on board, this is quite a significant low, and does present value


----------



## WiseMum (24 September 2010)

I've been watching them too and looking for the right spot to buy (don't own any yet).  I think the current negative is also wrapped up in the Comm Games troubles - obviously if Australia (or anyone else for that matter) decides not to participate, that would whack TEN quite badly.  Perhaps once that situation is settled, we'll see them bottom out but it is disconcerting watching them go so significantly against the market trend these few months.


----------



## polska (24 September 2010)

comm. games, very good point you make, maybe i will refrain from buying until i see Australia and the opening ceremony go ahead, if we pull out Tens ratings will be non-existent


----------



## skc (24 September 2010)

Some snippers here on TEN and the Communist, I mean Commonwealth, Games

Full article at http://www.smh.com.au/business/investors-eager-for-anzs-strategy-update-20100923-15ov0.html



> A punt on the Games
> 
> THE $40 million punt that Channel Ten and Foxtel took when they bought rights to the Commonwealth Games in Delhi is looking doubtful in the midst of facilities collapsing, a Dengue fever outbreak and security concerns.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (25 September 2010)

Delhi has been a disgrace!! I thought the Australian swim team left today/yesterday.


----------



## nooberator (20 October 2010)

someone with more money and probably more brains than me thinks ten is a good buy at $1.41

http://money.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=8109006


----------



## shinobi346 (21 October 2010)

wow what a ride. Who couldve imagined the packer family would go from 9 to 10? I wonder how his dad would feel.


----------



## skc (22 October 2010)

I hope they don't take ONE off air. It's the only place where you can get some diversity in sports...

EPL, NBA, even WWF or Slamball if they are to your taste.

If ONE is gone, the only alternatives are lawn bowl and netball on the ABC.


----------



## prawn_86 (22 October 2010)

skc said:


> I hope they don't take ONE off air. It's the only place where you can get some diversity in sports...
> 
> EPL, NBA, even WWF or Slamball if they are to your taste.
> 
> If ONE is gone, the only alternatives are lawn bowl and netball on the ABC.




I was actually massively surprised about the lack of veiwership on One. I thought it would have been a lot higher, as pretty much whenever i am at someones house it is on in the background(shows my demographic i guess)


----------



## Cakeman (29 October 2010)

There she goes........ tanked again. 
Whats this with Murdoch looking for a JV with half Packers stock


----------



## sptrawler (29 October 2010)

I always thought Telstra might take a dib at Ten. They could pick them up with small change if the ACCC didn't stick it's beak in and it would give Telstra a bit of diversity.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (23 November 2010)

Yesterday Gina Rinehart bought up 10pc of TEN.  Happy days again for TEN holders.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (23 February 2011)

Grant Blackley gets the chop today as CEO.  Ten's chairman foreshadows that Ten's first half results will not meet expectations.  Lachlan Murdoch jumps in as interim CEO.  

Reports of ONE's demise may have been exaggerated a few months ago, but there's no doubt that the influence of Packer and Murdoch have been seen on that channel - lot less sport and more movies being broadcast.  

George Negus will be looking nervously over his shoulder (or not - perhaps if they give him the boot, he'll get a fat wedge of moolah as severance pay).


----------



## sptrawler (23 February 2011)

I suppose this is the downside of too many channels, it is hard to get traction and stop viewers surfing. Suppose you have take a direction with each channel and then make sure the content holds the audience. Therein lies the problem, high costs for content too much competition and too small a population leads to losses. T.V is not the only retailer that will find it tough this year.


----------



## asxiq (7 November 2011)

for the info of ex-dividend strategy players  5.43 % yield which is going ex-dividend on 9-nov-2011


----------



## Tyler Durden (17 September 2012)

*While we wait, however, Ten faces a perfect storm of cost and revenue pressures. Its advertisers will be looking for a reduction in the network's rate card (the base advertising rates they pay for 30-second commercial slots). Those negotiations are to begin soon and Ten, with a diminished audience, is not entering with a firm footing.

The second issue, which threatens to eat more significantly into its bottom line, is an impending negotiation with regional broadcaster Southern Cross Austereo over how much it pays to retransmit Ten's programming on regional channels. The existing 10-year agreement expires next year.

The prevailing feeling in the industry is that Ten's management has made several major strategic blunders in the past 18 months, notably a bad play for NRL rights at the expense of AFL, the net result of which is that Ten is now without a major sport in its schedule.

They were also unsuccessful in bidding for The Voice - a logical acquisition given Ten's history with Australian Idol - and allowed another network to revive one of Ten's iconic shows, Big Brother. The NRL, The Voice and Big Brother all now belong to Nine, and it is perhaps no surprise that Nine's fortunes have been resurgent while Ten's have declined. In that sense, television ratings are a zero-sum game: every failure is the price paid for someone else's victory.

Less clear is the way forward. Sacking a programmer does little but create market unease. History notes, for example, that neither Channel Seven nor Nine sacked its programmers when programming woes gnawed into ratings. The result is that a nine-month recovery could now take up to two or three years.

Ten is also suffering an identity crisis. Its strategy of targeting a younger demographic than its commercial rivals made sense when there were only five channels but no longer works in a multichannel environment, where Nine's GO!, Ten's own Eleven and pay TV channels such as Arena and Fox8 compete for the same viewers. In response it decided to grow up, but that strategy was arrested by a change of management and since then Ten has been plagued by stunning inconsistency.

The message Ten is trying to send the market is that it is focused on an under-50 audience, but recent recruitments - a 52-year-old host for Breakfast and a 52-year-old right-wing commentator for a Sunday-morning panel show - do not deliver on that promise.

Ten's strategy for the rest of the year is to ''fast-track'' US content, including some of the best US programs on Australian television, such as Homeland, The Good Wife and Modern Family. Beyond that, nothing is clear, although Ten has historically taken the lead over Seven and Nine in launching its schedule to the market.

Ten's annual ''upfront'' (the term the US TV industry uses for the annual events where networks unveil their schedules, which Ten has co-opted in recent years) will be pivotal to the network's future.

When Ten first launched, on Saturday August 1, 1964, it was born into a world where television had the freedom to take risks, and for most of Ten's life, risk-taking has been its calling card. Shows such as Number 96, The Mike Walsh Show, Prisoner, Big Brother and The 7PM Project were bold gambles. Ten was the first network to invest in a 45-minute news service in the 1960s and the first to back blue-chip mini-series such as The Dismissal, Bodyline and Bangkok Hilton.

More recently, Ten embarked on an ambitious plan to take its news and current affairs upmarket. The new management halted that plan, fearful it would damage the network in the long-term. In hindsight, more likely the act of constantly trying to reposition the network in the market has made a greater contribution to dislocating Ten from its core audience.

These days, commercial networks are flanked by the double threat of falling revenue and debt management, which makes them naturally risk-averse. Even Nine, with its ratings bonanza this year, still has a financial knife at its throat.

Ten's world came crashing down in 1990 when a similar perfect storm sent the network hurtling into receivership. When it emerged it was reborn as ''the entertainment network'', with a renewed focus and a clear strategy. Within a handful of years it was the envy of its rivals.

If that teaches us anything, it is that from the darkest moments can come renewal. Ten is down, but it is not yet out.

Ten's Strategy For Recovery
■ Fast-tracking US content, including Homeland, Glee, Modern Family, NCIS, Hawaii Five-O,The Good Wife, New Girl, NCIS: Los Angeles and Law & Order: SVU. Ten has not yet announced airdates or how soon it will air episodes after the US.
■ Appointing a new programmer, most likely Beverley McGarvey, who is contracted to Ten. There has been persistent speculation that either Foxtel's director of television, Brian Walsh, or Channel Seven breakfast producer Adam Boland were candidates for the gig.
■ Resolving its breakfast strategy, either by revamping Breakfast to deliver on its unfulfilled promise of providing an alternative to Channel Nine and Seven's offerings, or simply axing the program altogether.
■ The eagerly awaited Julian Assange telemovie, Underground: The Julian Assange Story, starring Rachel Griffiths and Anthony LaPaglia. It screened at the Montreal Film Festival to rave reviews.
■ Reef Doctors, a new Australian drama starring Lisa McCune as a doctor based in remote northern Australia. Ten had planned to air it this year but has delayed it until early 2013.
■ Elementary, a new series that updates the Sherlock Holmes detective stories by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle to the present day. Starring Jonny Lee Miller as Holmes and Lucy Liu as Watson, it launches in the US on September 27.
■ The New Normal, a new series from Glee creator Ryan Murphy about a gay couple who embark on creating a family with a surrogate mother. It launched in the US on September 11.
■ Ben and Kate, a new series about a brother and sister who are opposites: he's a dreamer and she is a single mother trying to make ends meet. The series stars Dakota Johnson and Nat Faxon. It launches in the US on September 25.
■ Vegas, a new series starring Dennis Quaid and Michael Chiklis and set in Las Vegas in the 1960s. Quaid plays the sheriff and Chiklis is a Chicago mobster who moves to the city. It launches in the US on September 25.*

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...-to-the-remnants-of-youth-20120914-25vmk.html


----------



## notting (18 October 2012)

I could not believe the way TEN share price acted so positively after one of Murchochs' snivelling brats took over the controls.  
I mean what the hell was good about that?
What was this leeches track record prior to being given the controls at TEN?  One.Tel and gap years?
I was catching these media commentators, so called experts, making throw away lines as they talked about TEN  like it was a given positive the legend of Lochlan had taken the controls.
The price has halved since Lachlan joined.  
What a resume!  
Where to now captain?:silly:


----------



## McLovin (21 October 2012)

Yeah Lachlan doesn't have the best record in business, although I think he's doing OK with radio.

The death of TV seems to be about 5 years behind newspapers so it's just around the corner. They obviously can create original content which newspapers can't but at the moment everything worth watching is available on their own websites without ads.


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 October 2012)

McLovin said:


> The death of TV seems to be about 5 years behind newspapers so it's just around the corner.



The TV networks seem to operate on the basis of assuming that consumers will accept what they are offered, rather than giving them what they actually want.

It would have worked fine 25 years ago in places that had only one commercial station and thus minimal choice. Watch the ABC, watch the commercial station or turn it off. Simple as that. Likewise it wasn't too much harder in the larger cities with 3 commercial channels - that's still not a huge amount of competition.

But take Top Gear (the UK version) as a classic example of bungled programming. It had a huge following on SBS. Then it moved to Channel 9 who couldn't make their minds up when to run it, and who kept messing about with repeats etc to the point that it became a joke. I don't know anyone who still watches it, and I'm not sure if it's even still on air. Channel 9 paid enough money to grab something from SBS and then proceeded to destroy it. No wonder they're going broke.

The same applies to most of the others. If program x is on at 7:30pm on a Monday night then I may well watch it every week. Once they start changing the time, changing the day etc then I may as well just download it or not bother at all. I'm not going to spend half my life trying to keep track of what's on and when and nor are most people.

And then there's the content itself. If you can advertise it today then it's not news tomorrow. Simple as that. No wonder the ABC is doing so well when it comes to news etc - they have actual news! And no, most things that happen in Hollywood aren't newsworthy either, at least not at 6pm or thereabouts. Put them on at 2am where they belong and put proper, actual news on the program called "news".


----------



## notting (21 October 2012)

Live sport was one of the first and most major things Lachlan removed from TEN after his glorious rise to the control room!!
The only thing left with value for TV, it seems, is live stuff like sport.
At least you’re not competing with stuff you could down load from the US 6 months ago before being offered it on AUS free to air.
Which leaves the odd behaviour of NWS booming along with its pay TV.  
US cable was built on the back of pr0n! Fair bit of that for free on the net these days!
If live is all that's left then surly NWS is going to take a hit soon!? 
Can't wait!


----------



## McLovin (21 October 2012)

Smurf1976 said:


> The TV networks seem to operate on the basis of assuming that consumers will accept what they are offered, rather than giving them what they actually want.
> 
> It would have worked fine 25 years ago in places that had only one commercial station and thus minimal choice. Watch the ABC, watch the commercial station or turn it off. Simple as that. Likewise it wasn't too much harder in the larger cities with 3 commercial channels - that's still not a huge amount of competition.
> 
> ...




I agree on Topgear, it was bizarre how they kept changing between new episodes and repeats. In the end they lost theor audience. The margins of the TV networks historically were massive 25-30% no doubt a reflection of the protected nature of the industry. I wonder what they will be in 5-10 years time.



Smurf1976 said:


> Live sport was one of the first and most major things Lachlan removed from TEN after his glorious rise to the control room!!
> The only thing left with value for TV, it seems, is live stuff like sport.
> At least you’re not competing with stuff you could down load from the US 6 months ago before being offered it on AUS free to air.
> Which leaves the odd behaviour of NWS booming along with its pay TV.
> ...




There's still plenty of money in original content. NWS creates a lot of its content that it then puts on its own platform.

I wonder what the internet will do for syndication though. That's a pretty big slice of studio earnings that could disappear.


----------



## McLovin (5 December 2012)

Capital raising at 20c. Surely this is getting into the territory where one of the billionaires on the register will consider taking it over?


----------



## skc (5 December 2012)

McLovin said:


> Capital raising at 20c. Surely this is getting into the territory where one of the billionaires on the register will consider taking it over?




I will consider watching Ten if they had a Big Brother Billionarie edition.

Didn't they say they don't need capital not so long ago?

You really need think skin and a poor memory to be a corporate exec these days.


----------



## PinguPingu (5 December 2012)

They should have brought back BB Up Late.


Just sayin'.


----------



## McLovin (5 December 2012)

skc said:


> I will consider watching Ten if they had a Big Brother Billionarie edition.
> 
> Didn't they say they don't need capital not so long ago?
> 
> You really need think skin and a poor memory to be a corporate exec these days.




Yeah, I think they said it back in October.

Warburton must be kicking himself. He was first in line at Seven and left because it didn't seem like Leckie ever would. What a difference 12 months make. 

I'm sure he's not to happy that Nine have taken one of Ten's best rating shows (BB) and revamped it and killed it in the ratings.

Good to see they've put the Simpsons back on at 6pm.

ETA: Yeah, October it was!

http://www.afr.com/p/business/companies/warburton_in_denial_over_ten_stressed_QHm6WKpg4atoFigWKHn4nI


----------



## Tyler Durden (5 December 2012)

From memory, the last capital raising was at 51 cents, and then the SP dropped significantly after that. So perhaps, if it is at 20 cents this time, it might be worth it to wait for it to drop below 20 cents?


----------



## banco (10 December 2012)

Lachlan Murdoch seems like a good contrary indicator.  If he thinks it's a good investment it probably isn't.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (22 February 2013)

Well, that didn't last long.  Warbuton sacked tonight to be replaced by Hamish McLennan from 18 March 2013.  Russell Howcroft is acting CEO.

http://www.theage.com.au/business/media-and-marketing/ten-dumps-ceo-warburton-20130222-2ex33.html


----------



## sptrawler (13 July 2013)

*TEN*

They must be thanking their lucky stars, they didn't get the cricket. 
I doubt anyone, other than family or friends are watching. 
I grew up with cricket and loved it, but gen Y players don't cut it.
Cricket is one of those sports where the viewer has to admire the effort of the player. It just won't work in todays world. It isn't about what I can give to the game, it's about what the game can give to me, IMO.

It is time to move on and find what the new gratuitous generation is watching.
Ten is in a great position if they can work out what it is.


----------



## sptrawler (22 July 2013)

Well it looks like Ten were lucky, to not pick up the cricket, at this point.

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...e-ratings-a-reality-check-20130722-2qe61.html

Having said that, I think it is a shame they didn't pick up the' Tour de France', cycling is becomming very popular.

IMO SBS, have pulled off a blinder locking it in for the next 10 years, the commercial chanels will be kicking themselves soon.


----------



## Tyler Durden (16 August 2013)

Why does this always end in 0.007 cents?


----------



## Country Lad (16 August 2013)

Tyler Durden said:


> Why does this always end in 0.007 cents?




This has been occurring since the ASX has allowed Mid-tick limit prices.  

The entered limit price can be changed by half a tick. For buy orders, the entered limit price can be increased by half a tick and for sell orders the entered limit price can be decreased by half a tick.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## sptrawler (26 March 2014)

banco said:


> Lachlan Murdoch seems like a good contrary indicator.  If he thinks it's a good investment it probably isn't.




Now it seems he is jumping onto daddy's shirt tails, after stuffing up ten.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-03-26/lachlan-murdoch-resigns-as-ten-chairman-to-join-fox/5347652

It is either a master stroke, to pick up a t.v station cheap, for dad.

Or an absolute display of incompetence.


----------



## notting (22 May 2014)

notting said:


> I could not believe the way TEN share price acted so positively after one of Murchochs' snivelling brats took over the controls.
> I mean what the hell was good about that?
> What was this leeches track record prior to being given the controls at TEN?  One.Tel and gap years?
> I was catching these media commentators, so called experts, making throw away lines as they talked about TEN  like it was a given positive the legend of Lochlan had taken the controls.
> ...




I told you he was good -


----------



## Faramir (22 May 2014)

Love those programs!!!

Let me think? More competition for advertising dollars, internet providing easy access to programs without ads, more paid tv stations like Foxtel, more people living busier lives, more diverse taste in our general population, there is probably lots more reasons to list. Ten: what a great investment …. 

No wonder people are watching less tv. Free TV has passed its heyday. Ten Masterchefs won't save Ten.


----------



## McLovin (19 June 2014)

McLovin said:


> The death of TV seems to be about 5 years behind newspapers so it's just around the corner. They obviously can create original content which newspapers can't but at the moment everything worth watching is available on their own websites without ads.




And so it marches on...

This has to be getting pretty close to game, set, match for TEN. Revenue falling again and they just can't get a handle on their costs. I'm surprised that their costs are continuing to rise so fast. I guess it's being driven by inventory costs, because it sure as hell can't be staff costs. 

I get the feeling something will give soon.


----------



## banco (19 June 2014)

sptrawler said:


> Now it seems he is jumping onto daddy's shirt tails, after stuffing up ten.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-03-26/lachlan-murdoch-resigns-as-ten-chairman-to-join-fox/5347652
> 
> ...




He is the Freddy Corleone of the Murdoch family.  Unfortunately for Rupert he doesn't have a Micheal.


----------



## Tyler Durden (19 June 2014)

I'm glad I sold out of this a while ago (at a loss). Things just never seem to get better.


----------



## Bazmate (5 November 2014)

Take over talk eh???


----------



## Joe Blow (5 November 2014)

Bazmate said:


> Take over talk eh???




Bazmate, can you please link to where this takeover talk has been mentioned in the mainstream media?

We have rules about posting rumours at ASF and idle forum chatter is not considered a legitimate source.


----------



## piggybank (5 November 2014)

Pardon Joe for stepping in here but I read this article a couple of hours ago.

*Discovery and Foxtel eyeing an acquisition of Network Ten*

Read more: 

http://www.smh.com.au/business/medi...etwork-ten-20141105-11ha50.html#ixzz3IBGn466L


----------



## Joe Blow (5 November 2014)

PB, thank you for the link. Much appreciated! That's all I was asking Bazmate for.

I have no problem at all with people discussing rumours published or broadcast in the mainstream media, but I don't think it's prudent to be discussing rumours that originate on internet forums. 

All I ask is that if someone refers to rumours that they identify where they saw or heard the rumour. If it was broadcast on radio or television, please mention on what channel/station and by whom and if it is from a news website please provide a link to the original article.


----------



## piggybank (5 November 2014)

Pardon Joe for stepping in here but I read this article a couple of hours ago.

*Discovery and Foxtel eyeing an acquisition of Network Ten*

Read more: 

http://www.smh.com.au/business/medi...etwork-ten-20141105-11ha50.html#ixzz3IBGn466L


----------



## Bazmate (6 November 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> PB, thank you for the link. Much appreciated! That's all I was asking Bazmate for.
> 
> I have no problem at all with people discussing rumours published or broadcast in the mainstream media, but I don't think it's prudent to be discussing rumours that originate on internet forums.
> 
> All I ask is that if someone refers to rumours that they identify where they saw or heard the rumour. If it was broadcast on radio or television, please mention on what channel/station and by whom and if it is from a news website please provide a link to the original article.





Sorry for my indiscretion and lack of reference; just a bad assumption that the news was common knowledge.

Baz


----------



## pixel (6 November 2014)

piggybank said:


> Pardon Joe for stepping in here but I read this article a couple of hours ago.
> 
> *Discovery and Foxtel eyeing an acquisition of Network Ten*
> 
> ...




TEN has already replied: 







> TEN has appointed Citi to assist in assessing a range of potential strategic options for the Company. TEN notes that while a number of potential strategic options have been considered to date, there is no guarantee any transaction will eventuate.



http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01571584


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 November 2014)

pixel said:


> TEN has already replied: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01571584




I bought a few TEN today, for the punt. 

It will be interesting to see how the next statement to the ASX affects the price.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 November 2014)

And for the chartists it is nudging atm the 200 daily sma, on massive volume today, at 0.28, so will either reject or keep on going up.

Very interesting to watch.

Sorry I don't have ability to chart atm, matron is bringing lunch. 

gg


----------



## piggybank (7 November 2014)

I hope this is ok Garpal Gumnut?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2014)

piggybank said:


> I hope this is ok Garpal Gumnut?
> 
> View attachment 60180




Thanks piggybank.

Next resistance point is .30

I still use an SMA rather than an EMA so I'll post this chart.

Thanks once again.






gg


----------



## McLovin (30 April 2015)

These are some pretty good ratings improvements. Still not flowing through to the bottom line though.




Anecdotally, I've been watching Shark Tank which must be the first time in years I've watched anything on Ten.


----------



## Value Collector (30 April 2015)

McLovin said:


> These are some pretty good ratings improvements.
> 
> Anecdotally, I've been watching Shark Tank which must be the first time in years I've watched anything on Ten.




I think when it comes to media companies, the old saying of "Content is King" is very true, more hours of content are being consumed every week than ever before, but some of the traditional delivery systems (eg. TV broadcasters) are struggling,

People have a lot more options on where they can view content, So I think it's best to have exposure to companies generating high quality content that can be viewed on not just the companies own network, but which can be on sold to other various distributors around the world.

Take Disney for example, they own ABC network in the USA so they compete in free to air broadcast in much the same way as Channel Ten, However Disney's strength comes from being a high quality content generator, So they don't solely rely on that one distribution system/technology to generate revenue.

eg. The Movies/ TV shows/ documentaries etc they produce not only generate ratings on their channel. but also generate revenue on a multitude of other distribution platforms, as the content owner shows/movies generate revenue ffrom cinema tickets, DVD/ box set sales, syndication to other networks around the world, sales on iTunes/google play, leasing to Net flix, foxtel and other pay tv, youtube views etc. not only that but a hit show/movie will generate revenue through other consumer products such as books, kids toys, clothing etc. 

As the delivery systems continue to become more diverse, the Content generators are the ones that will generate the best investment returns, especially the ones with the high quality, highly marketable content.

Sure shark tank is an interesting show, and gets good ratings, but it is not as marketable as a show like modern family, desperate house wives, revenge or even talk shows like Jimmy Kimmel etc.

Look at Cinderella, it was made in the 1950's for less than $3Million, and still generates revenue each year through a whole bunch of platforms.


----------



## McLovin (30 April 2015)

Value Collector said:


> I think when it comes to media companies, the old saying of "Content is King" is very true, more hours of content are being consumed every week than ever before, but some of the traditional delivery systems (eg. TV broadcasters) are struggling,
> 
> People have a lot more options on where they can view content, So I think it's best to have exposure to companies generating high quality content that can be viewed on not just the companies own network, but which can be on sold to other various distributors around the world.




Horses for courses. Ten isn't going to become a worldwide distributor, but they create most of their own content these days or they have live sport. BBL, Masterchef, I'm a Celebrity, The Bachelor, Shark Tank, The Project, Family Feud. Those shows have led the recovery and have been in house. The days of being able to run endless episodes of The Simpsons are over. TEN had an over reliance in years gone by of syndicated American television. That's a pretty hard proposition to sell when everything is available for download. On the positive side, reality TV and news is cheap as chips to produce compared to TV sit-coms and dramas. There is a reason the news bulletins now seem to run from 3pm to 7pm on the commercial networks.


----------



## luutzu (30 April 2015)

Value Collector said:


> I think when it comes to media companies, the old saying of "Content is King" is very true, more hours of content are being consumed every week than ever before, but some of the traditional delivery systems (eg. TV broadcasters) are struggling,
> 
> People have a lot more options on where they can view content, So I think it's best to have exposure to companies generating high quality content that can be viewed on not just the companies own network, but which can be on sold to other various distributors around the world.
> 
> ...






True. Ultimately it's just the content. Viewers are after the content, not the mode of delivery, and not the ads. Read that Ted Turner bought WB or some studio and set about selling all of it except the movie libraries - which he then use for his cable channels.

TV hasn't really changed much since it started in the 50s... who really have time or love a show that much to set the time and catch it there and then. We might have time for one or two show a week, the rest we can find on the iPad or the smart phones.

But they do have the infrastructure there, just need to revolutionise the way content are delivered and how they charge advertisers. The current rating and user demographic at prime time and what not... just a slow death.


----------



## Value Collector (30 April 2015)

luutzu said:


> Read that Ted Turner bought WB or some studio and set about selling all of it except the movie libraries - which he then use for his cable channels.
> .




I think that was MGM studios he bought,


----------



## Value Collector (30 April 2015)

McLovin said:


> Horses for courses. Ten isn't going to become a worldwide distributor, but they create most of their own content these days or they have live sport. BBL, Masterchef, I'm a Celebrity, The Bachelor, Shark Tank, The Project, Family Feud. Those shows have led the recovery and have been in house. The days of being able to run endless episodes of The Simpsons are over. TEN had an over reliance in years gone by of syndicated American television. That's a pretty hard proposition to sell when everything is available for download. On the positive side, reality TV and news is cheap as chips to produce compared to TV sit-coms and dramas. There is a reason the news bulletins now seem to run from 3pm to 7pm on the commercial networks.




Ten's content is pretty much land locked on their network, and it's mostly "One swing" shows, where they have one chance to generate ad revenue, before the episode is shelved in the archives.

Their future is going to come down to how much market share they can take, using generic programing in fixed timeslots, in a world where there is growing sources of content where consumers can tailor their content to their preferred genres and time shift it as they like.

I guess I just don't see it as a growth business, they are heavily tied to one distribution type which is going to come under enormous pressure. 

My money is on Disney, the business model just makes a lot more sense to me.


----------



## luutzu (30 April 2015)

Value Collector said:


> Ten's content is pretty much land locked on their network, and it's mostly "One swing" shows, where they have one chance to generate ad revenue, before the episode is shelved in the archives.
> 
> Their future is going to come down to how much market share they can take, using generic programing in fixed timeslots, in a world where there is growing sources of content where consumers can tailor their content to their preferred genres and time shift it as they like.
> 
> ...




MGM was it? Cool.

----

And these network ought to also advertise their shows in other media besides their own channel and a couple of billboards. Not smart to attract traffic where the viewers don't really need that much more convincing. Even Clime asset management follows me around the web and I've been to their site only a couple of times for fun.

Strange how after we analyse and study companies the ones we settle for tend to be so "obvious" and doesn't seem to be needing that much work to know it's what you ought to get into.


----------



## McLovin (30 April 2015)

Value Collector said:


> Ten's content is pretty much land locked on their network, and it's mostly "One swing" shows, where they have one chance to generate ad revenue, before the episode is shelved in the archives.
> 
> Their future is going to come down to how much market share they can take, using generic programing in fixed timeslots, in a world where there is growing sources of content where consumers can tailor their content to their preferred genres and time shift it as they like.
> 
> ...




I didn't realise we were talking about Disney.

TEN doesn't need to be a growth business, all they need at this point is a more normal slice of the pie, even if the pie is shrinking. Making cheap reality TV works. There is no need to import it, and dare I say it, it would not be as successful if didn't have local contestants on it.

They still have plenty of issues, not least of which is short term funding. I thought it was worth noting that they seem to have turned around the problem of declining market share. 

Your points are interesting enough, although tangential to the point I was making.


----------



## Value Collector (30 April 2015)

McLovin said:


> I didn't realise we were talking about Disney.
> 
> although tangential to the point I was making.




Some times it's helpful to compare different companies that are operating in similar areas. getting an idea or whats causing some to be weak and othes to be strong can help I think.

eg, a discussion on FMG may bring up BHP and RIO or a discussion on ANZ might bring up CBA's business model.


----------



## sptrawler (15 June 2017)

Well it looks as though Ten is going the way of the dinosaurs, lucky the ABC is tax payer funded or they would be going the same way, they run the same limp left wing agenda.
Works well for young left wing socialists, problem is they watch everything on mobile or pay t.v.
Sad really, I like tuning in to the Moto GP, hopefully 7 or 9 pick it up.


----------



## Knobby22 (16 June 2017)

sptrawler said:


> Well it looks as though Ten is going the way of the dinosaurs, lucky the ABC is tax payer funded or they would be going the same way, they run the same limp left wing agenda.
> Works well for young left wing socialists, problem is they watch everything on mobile or pay t.v.
> Sad really, I like tuning in to the Moto GP, hopefully 7 or 9 pick it up.



It's not going away.
Murdoch and his mates are going to get it for nothing. It was the onerous contracts with them that sent it broke. MotoGP won't disappear. News will become Sky.

Staff will lose their jobs except the best rating shows which will include The Project, the Living Room and Have you been paying attention?


----------



## JTLP (16 June 2017)

Knobby22 said:


> Staff will lose their jobs except the best rating shows which will include The Project, the Living Room and Have you been paying attention?




Lol The Project and good ratings? It should be the first thing they axe.


----------



## sptrawler (19 June 2017)

Knobby22 said:


> Staff will lose their jobs except the best rating shows which will include The Project, the Living Room and Have you been paying attention?




IMO, The Project will end up on SBS, where it belongs.
It only rates highly with the vocal minority that don't watch it, because they're watching youtube, but vote for it because it is "cool".
They were "News first at 5", until 7 & 9 put on an early bulletin at 4.30, then ran it into 10's news slot.
Just dropped the ball and became the channel for "alternative" thinkers, which sadly are the minority.
Lots of us have learnt a valuable lesson, in losing money, I hope I've learnt.


----------



## McLovin (30 August 2017)

CBS buying TEN really puts a cat amongst the pigeons for the other FTA networks. CBS will be primarily motivated by a larger audience pool for its programs which have global audiences. It won't necessarily care if TEN makes money or not. For Seven and Nine that flips the whole industry around to having a weak third player to a well resourced third player that doesn't need to make money as long as it can cover the costs of paying for CBS produced content.


----------



## System (27 November 2017)

On November 24th, 2017, Ten Network Holdings Limited (TEN) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following the transfer of all the issued capital of the Company to CBS International Television Australia Pty Ltd.


----------



## Value Collector (21 October 2021)

Value Collector said:


> Ten's content is pretty much land locked on their network, and it's mostly "One swing" shows, where they have one chance to generate ad revenue, before the episode is shelved in the archives.
> 
> Their future is going to come down to how much market share they can take, using generic programing in fixed timeslots, in a world where there is growing sources of content where consumers can tailor their content to their preferred genres and time shift it as they like.
> 
> ...




I think this played out as I thought.

Disney was definitely the better bet, my previous posts about content being king has been proven by Disney being able to continue to leverage its content and even develop a new streaming service that has grown at an amazing rate.

While Ten basically failed, and was taken over by the company that it was purchasing alot of its content from.


----------

